# Spin Reel Assistance



## KenD (Feb 21, 2008)

From Mike's:

"I need to do maintenance and repair on several of my Shimano "rear drag" spinning reel models. 

Doing a full teardown on my older Solstace rear drags was easy, but the problem on my newer Solstace 2500RH ( and similar Shimano models that have the same new rear drag knob ) is that in order to get the side plate off, I have to remove the rear drag knob (RD9584) and the "Fightin’ Lever" (RD10201) to get the "Rear Protector B" (RD10212) off to expose the third screw on the side plate. 

Since there is no "screw" on the new style drag knob, there has to be an "easy" way to remove it. I cannot find any reference on the internet that offers any help. 

Your help would be appreciated. 

Thanks, D." End quote.

My thanks added for assistance over here. KD.


----------



## shelbythefishingdog (Jul 28, 2010)

*Rear Drag Design - Special Tool Required?*

First, a thanks to KenD for posting this thread until I could get registered.

To add more information to the thread - It seems that the new design of the drag programmer knob on most of the newer Shimano rear drag models requires some special tool(s) to remove. The only reference I can find to this is in a file downloaded from Shimano Web Site ( http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con...downloadFile.html/Symetre & Sycopate Drag.pdf ) which shows 2 tools being used.

I assume similar tools and techniques are available for reels like the SO2500RH, SO1000RH, SI4000RE, SI1000RE, CX100RB and several other rear drag models I have. I have always maintained my own reels and the procedure was easy with the old design of the side covers. Now, the new side covers you can't get at the 3rd screw until the drag programmers are removed, etc.

I am dismayed by the lack of any public information about this, and I have really tried hard to search. I have called Shimano several times in the last few days and have been unsuccessfull in talking to a real person.

If anyone can help me get more information about the tools and techniques, it would really be appreciated.

D. - Shelbythefishingdog


----------



## shelbythefishingdog (Jul 28, 2010)

Update - I was able to contact Shimano and they gave me an explanation on how to remove the drag programmers. They will also be sending me a small tool they use in the process. After I receive the tool I will try it out on several different models and then report back on the technique and the effectiveness of the tool.

D. - Shelbythefishingdog


----------



## Aggelos (Mar 1, 2012)

any news by the proccess?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The tools shown on our website are only for the Symetre rear drag models. The other models require the use if a binder clip that needs to be modified to hold the ring. This allows you to unscrew the drag knob. We have asked for a tool and supposedly there is nothing available. If you use a binder clip, bend it 180 degrees from the normal shape and it will line up into the slots on the ring above the drag knob.


----------



## Aggelos (Mar 1, 2012)

Thats what i was looking for,thank you very much!


----------

